# Official Food Plot Thead



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Lets talk about our food plots for deer,turkey and other game. Myself I have 3 small plots. Plot 1 is clover mix plot 2 is green patch plus mix, one half of that will be planted in chufa soon. plot 3 is new this spring and will be planting buckweat for summer, then early fall will plant winter rye. These were all new plots this past hunting season. Even thou they are rather small wow did they draw in the deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> will be planting buckweat for summer, then early fall will plant winter rye.


Make sure you disc under the buckwheat* before *it goes to seed. I made the mistake last year of waiting too long. I had a carpet of buckwheat come back.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

We use full-draw, corn, and soybeans. 

They really hammer the full draw plot, it's an evening stand and if we've got a sw wind it's a guaranteed bow shot max 25 yds. We are lucky to have other farmers that border us that don't hunt who have alfalfa/clover fields so we get them coming up to the fields to feed in the evening.

They don't always have to be large plots, some of ours are good size, while others are not. Depending on your herd, they may take out a small plot pretty quickly, but thats when you can follow up with corn, but they'd rather eat the alfalfa, clover, and other greens before the corn anyday.

Now that you have the plots, it's going to be a whole different experience. If your not already into it, you'll be filming in no time.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I went out in March to check my couple small plots... WoW! The deer were all over them... not that suprising, since the farmer has sprayed and plowed under the nearby fields and the rest of the vegetation hadn't started to sprout yet.
I have 3 small plots- the biggest: only 35 yds square,
the smallest: 5' x 25' (i call it the corridor of death!) One stand is neatly set off the trail by 10yds.

I use the local feedmills wheat & alfalfa mix... have had good luck with it.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We made our first plot this year
Turnips not a very big sqaure at all but planted them by hand and they are coming up great!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> We made our first plot this year
> Turnips not a very big sqaure at all but planted them by hand and they are coming up great!!!


Too late now, but they should be planted in late July/early August. Deer typically won't eat them much until a couple of frosts hit and the starches convert to sugars. By that time yours will have been rotten for quite a while. Just till them up later in the summer and plant again.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Too late now, but they should be planted in late July/early August. Deer typically won't eat them much until a couple of frosts hit and the starches convert to sugars. By that time yours will have been rotten for quite a while. Just till them up later in the summer and plant again.


We will plant them two times a year anyways
Our trail cam says differently
I hate to say it but I'm adding you to my ignore list, first one


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, aren&#8217;t we sensitive. I actually though I was helping by pointing out that brassicas are a fall plant, not summer. Most people know that, but not everyone does so it was worth mentioning. Oh well, maybe it&#8217;ll prevent someone else from wasting seed and time.


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

haha why would you out him on the ignore list? He stated a valid fact. 
Most brassica's are short season annuals, there are some long season varieties that do well planted in the spring, but most common ones like, Purple top and 7 top turnips, and Dwarf Essex rape are most effective when planted in the fall


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

We planted them for the first time last year in august. They really lit up in early november, due to frost as mentioned earlier. They were hammered down to nothing in a few weeks. It seemed like the deer preferred the greens over the tuber.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

I would have to agree. Ours go in early august as well, and do not last very long. They hammer them fast.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

This is a rather small plot im putting in. So far I have tiiled it twice. Need to till at least two more times before I plant the buckweat for the summer. That pic is taken with my son sitting on the roof of one of wood ground blinds. Very small plot...


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I have two plot on my property now and I am buying an additonal 17 acres which has a great spot for a food plot that adjoins the 100 acres. My favs include:

brassicas
winter rye
oats
wheat. 

A lot of times I'll just rotate between an all brassica plot and a mix of rye, oats and wheat. The seeds are fairly cheap and the deer love them. I usually get my fall plots in around the end of July, First of August. Weeds are not as big of a deal in the fall as well if you plant in late summer. If you brush hog and till the plot up good it controls most of the weeds.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

My buddy tried putting in a special brassica 2 years ago... we intersperced it on the edges of a huge cornfield..

1st. problem- Frost never hit until almost November! Rut had already started and the brassica was ignored.
2nd problem- Guy that leases the fields processed his corn and then brush hogged EVERYTHING 2 wks into Nov! 

I'll stick to my cheap wheat & alfalfa.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> 1st. problem- Frost never hit until almost November! Rut had already started and the brassica was ignored.


That's pretty normal. Brassicas are more of a late season crop around here, because of the reason you experienced. Things like winter wheat, rye, or clover make better hunting plots.


----------



## ketchum (May 11, 2009)

Anyone ever use the throw n grow? I have a place I am unable to get any kind of equip in.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Throw and grow seed is not actually special seed. It&#8217;s simply a mixture of smaller sized seeds, which are more likely to make contact with the soil and germinate than larger seeds. Just like any seed, there must be soil-seed contact for it to grow. Ground prep is still very important.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

this is what came up from last years planting, and added clover mix this spring...(white tail institute)still need to finish the shooting house (it was a cold hunting season last year).....I have been noticeing some nibbeling on the plants,I have been throwing corn in the plot so the deer are in there eating and maybe eat the greens(corn is in the blue barrels)....Last year they grew way to tall....I think I need to cut it so the greens are sweeter ???...also have a couple of apple trees planted too!!!....
.
these pics are a month old

.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I planted some crabapple trees this spring . Planted 7 on the edge of my food plots. I have a number of apple and crabapple trees on land , but just trying to add few different apples for animals to feed on. They are all blooming nice.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I planted 8 apple trees and 2 crab apple....2 apples are on top of the hill by the food plot, 3 on the first ridge half way to the top...and 3 apple and 2 crab apple down by my cabin....I think I may move some to the top since I have lost a few trees from the wind and ice storm down south....I'm always expirermenting....I may just buy a few more for the top.... thats where I do most of my hunting.
I will be planting some corn, green beans,and peas this spring on top too....I got some bulk seeds(along the edges of the food plot)...atleast see how it does


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey guys I am ne ohio canton and I am also putting in my food plots . I used to do it the hard way myself but now I have a compact kubota and a 5ft tiller . it works great. I will post some pics later . my clover from last year is looking great. What I wanted to tell you all is if anyone is looking for some help getting there plot tilled up send me a pm maybe i will be able to help .


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

MuskieMan35 said:


> My buddy tried putting in a special brassica 2 years ago... we intersperced it on the edges of a huge cornfield..
> 
> 1st. problem- Frost never hit until almost November! Rut had already started and the brassica was ignored.
> 2nd problem- Guy that leases the fields processed his corn and then brush hogged EVERYTHING 2 wks into Nov!
> ...


That's your problem, you planted it next to a CORN field. Deer prefer corn over everything else. Where I am at (Vinton County) there isn't an ag field for 10 miles. I plant brassicas and oats/rye every year in plots that range from 1/4-1 acre and the deer pound them. They are secluded plots so the deer feel safe coming out in them. I thought about planting corn, but it is quite expensive to plant. I have oats in my plots right now for a plow down this summer and they are hitting them decent, obviously not too hard with the green up. My brassica seed cost me $19 for 7lbs. 7 pounds will do right at an acre. My winter rye seed cost me $19 for a 50 pounds bag. 50 pounds will do 1/2-3/4 acre. Oats I can get for $8 a bag at the local feed mill. Cheap seeds that work.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

This is my clover and chickory plot ,that was planted last fall. Its coming in great this spring, just a couple of bare spots. Was only tilled once and planted. Note: there is 3 deer in pic.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that turkey season is almost over I'll put my cameras back out....only on the food plot instead of the feeders to see whats visiting.......there only about 60 and 80 yrds away.

a couple pics from last year....

.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's one I am after next year that has called home to my property. Have yet to see him while hunting, but have gotten several pics of him on the cam


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

This is a pic of the far end of my wheat and oat plot. I tilled this spot 3 times and soon will be planting chufa. I have turkey in my area ,they just dont hang on my land much. You cant see but all the way around rest of plot . There will be a 3 foot strip of millit,buckweat ,milo,and sunflowers also to draw in the turkey.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got back from cutting the food plot....not sure if I should have done it? but the deer aren't keeping it short like I would like!!!....I didn't put the cameras out though....but soon...the next trip down....I'm concentrating on fishing right now!!

.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Heres what I have discovered, Our property was QDMA before it was even popular in Ohio. We have had food plots since the mid 90's. I have always had the best luck with clover. Many nights we would come back at 2;30 in the morning(in our 20's) and shine the headlights into the field and have 30 plus deer laying in the field. Some were bedded down eating the clover like cattle. The only problem with that was, as we could shine our headlights into the fields was so could the poachers, and that became a real issue. We now have smaller plots away from the roads, but we have the same results. Larger bucks, healtheir does(which we hammer in the ealry seaon) and an all around better deer herd. I know if you read the magazines they talk about the properties with huge acerage, but with proper food plots, small land can produce


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine is on top of my hill....no cars or really anything else...except my atv...It's pretty secluded....the deer visit my feeders regular thats why I quit putting corn in them and been throwing it in the plot...maybe while eating the corn they will like the greens too...the clover I just planted and is pretty small...but it's growing....I need to get the structure done so I can get the cistern tank collecting water for aug. when its dry...


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

"That's your problem, you planted it next to a CORN field. Deer prefer corn over everything else". 


Darron- I agree with you- if the corn is dry, but I've spent MANY evenings in early planted corn and scouted many corn fields early- they pass thru but don't eat until its dry. (Just my experience) Give me a green bean or lush alfalfa field for the first month of season anyday.... Does love to bed in deep alfalfa.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

The rain came at the perfect time. Got my chufa planted and my upland mix. ( sorghum,buckwheat,millet and blackgold sunflower) Over memorial weekend.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally my first turkey on trail cam. The work is paying off.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That sure looks GOOD!!!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

A new pic of a turkey on way to food plot.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I checked on my new plot today. The buckweat is coming in nice. Put some fert. on the fresh sprots.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Zcat, nice pics man- seeing those gets the blood pumping for the upcoming season!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Planted my fall plots aug. 8 this one with pic is biologic winter greens . The other plot no pic is winter pz.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Just a buck in new plot. Dates and times are off.


----------

